
Roberts on Smith, Ricardo, and Trade - mooreds
https://www.econtalk.org/roberts-on-smith-ricardo-and-trade/
======
nabla9
Heh. Russell Roberts dislikes Paul Krugman's political views so much that he
has completely refused to study in trade theory from the last 30 years,
especially the New Trade Theory (NTT). Krugman started to research increasing-
returns specialization in late 70's.

Scale Economies, Product Differentiation, and the Pattern of Trade Paul
Krugman, The American Economic Review Vol. 70, No. 5 (Dec., 1980), pp. 950-959

[https://www.jstor.org/stable/1805774](https://www.jstor.org/stable/1805774)

edit: Later in the comments he confirms On Krugman, "I don’t know his work
very well." It seem that he has missed the whole New Trade Theory (NTT).

